# Spread of Judaising heresies on the German-speaking internet



## Aco (Jun 17, 2020)

Hi brothers,

I watched over a decade a strong rise of Hebrew-Roots Judaisers in German-speaking areas (except Switzerland) especially on the internet and on Youtube under the name Endzeitreporter McM (reporter of the last days with Christian mission) and Nature23.
They are so-called "truthers" and rely heavely on conspiracy theories, thats how they lure guys into their theology, especially the former, while Nature23 is the theological "head" of this online movement. Nature23 is working on his own Bible "translation" and people frequently ask them which "congregation" to attend and he gives lenghty Q&A's in Live streams.
There was only one brother that opposed them, otherwise there is no pushback. Theology is very shallow in Europe these days not only online.

I'm intersted if anybody can direct me to resources in dealing with these kind of issues.
Especially on Pauline issues, because these folk tend to denigrade or outrightly reject Paul. They are also Unitarians or Subordinationists.
Another example are doctrines like "people have a chance to choose God after the Resurrection".

Thank you in advance!


----------



## arapahoepark (Jun 17, 2020)

Look up Black Hebrew Israelites at Aomin.org. While not exactly the same thing, many of the same Judaising tendencies are there too.

Also, just any good New Testament introduction or theology would do.


----------



## Aco (Jun 17, 2020)

arapahoepark said:


> Look up Black Hebrew Israelites at Aomin.org. While not exactly the same thing, many of the same Judaising tendencies are there too.
> 
> Also, just any good New Testament introduction or theology would do.



I doubt that Hebrew Israelism is a helpful parallel, it is really Hebrew Roots mixed with outright damnable heresies. Hebrew Israelism as far as I know constantly revolves around race.
I know aomin, I am a frequent listener of his, but Hebrew Roots and Judaising is not an issue Dr. White deals with at all.
An Introduction to the New Testament is necessary but insufficient. 
I think more of something like a scholarly exposition of the relationship of the law and the gospel, since those groups preach Sabbatarianism, Dietary Laws, Washing Rituals etc.
Other peculiar doctrines are No Soul/Soul = Living Man, Annihilationism etc.


----------



## arapahoepark (Jun 17, 2020)

Aco said:


> I doubt that Hebrew Israelism is a helpful parallel, it is really Hebrew Roots mixed with outright damnable heresies. Hebrew Israelism as far as I know constantly revolves around race.
> I know aomin, I am a frequent listener of his, but Hebrew Roots and Judaising is not an issue Dr. White deals with at all.
> An Introduction to the New Testament is necessary but insufficient.
> I think more of something like a scholarly exposition of the relationship of the law and the gospel, since those groups preach Sabbatarianism, Dietary Laws, Washing Rituals etc.
> Other peculiar doctrines are No Soul/Soul = Living Man, Annihilationism etc.


Sounds like you have to take them on one at a time. Dialogue with Typhro by Justin Martyr might help along with other works refuting the Ebionites from the early churcn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arapahoepark (Jun 17, 2020)

I remember @greenbaggins had this stuff on his blog.








HRM – Green Baggins


Posts about HRM written by Reed Here




greenbaggins.wordpress.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aco (Jun 17, 2020)

arapahoepark said:


> Sounds like you have to take them on one at a time. Dialogue with Typhro by Justin Martyr might help along with other works refuting the Ebionites from the early churcn.



I always attempt to catch the undergirding hermeneutical principle and theological presuppositions to avoid a longwired piece-meal approach


----------



## EcclesiaDiscens. (Jun 21, 2020)

arapahoepark said:


> I remember @greenbaggins had this stuff on his blog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would have to agree with this suggestion.


----------

